# Flock block



## the_u (Jan 14, 2013)

I'm new to this. I seen flock block and was wondering what it was and if its any good. Any info?


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Its a treat. Keeps them busy on those long winter days.


----------



## kahiltna_flock (Sep 20, 2012)

My flock loves them. I was hoping it would cut down on pecking, it really didn't I don't think anyway. I will probably buy them one more for the winter. We will still have winter into April.


----------



## haley4217 (Dec 30, 2012)

I've been using Flock Blocks for about three years now and am very pleased with the product. Most talk about using them in winter to give the flock something to peck and relieve boredom. My flock is in an area of Texas where we deal with very little snow and they are able to free range most days. What I see is the flock supplements their foraging with the flock block and get added supplements including their calcium and grit. Usually the block will last my flock of thirteen for any where between four and six weeks. Occasionally, usually about one time a year they will take a block down to nothing in about three weeks. I haven't thought to try and figure that one out, yet.

Bottom line.... In my un-expert opinion it is worth the money and benefits the flock.


----------



## the_u (Jan 14, 2013)

Thank for the info. I just picked one up today.


----------



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

My flock wasn't impressed with the Flock Block. They went mental for the dried meal worms but they took a lot of convincing to touch the flock block - when they did it was only when I was a couple hours late feeding them. SIGH. Not sure if I'll do it again. I mean they did eventually eat it...


----------



## Lady_Alia (Jul 11, 2012)

My flick block has been out there for weeks. They don't seem to care much for it.


----------



## chickflick (Sep 23, 2012)

My hens seemed to eat it with more gusto after it got rained on.  Maybe it was too hard and the rain softened it.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Sometimes it smells better after it's wet or warmed from the sun. Lol


----------



## jen3910 (Sep 3, 2012)

My girls practically pushed me out of the way this am so they could get to their flock block. They ignored it for a while too - maybe there is something to a wet and soggy block.


----------



## jmoorebub (Apr 21, 2013)

I'm glad to see that your hens love it. I seen this Flock Block being sold at a farm store (Rural King) and was wondering if the chickens would like it. I'm also wondering if it would dissolve if it gets rained on?


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Not dissolves, just softens.


----------



## chickflick (Sep 23, 2012)

Ever see your hens go nuts for their regular food after it got rained on??? They love it! Go figure.


----------

